# VR6 12V TPS signal issue



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Been having trouble with TPS signal to ECU but when I tested it, it showed having a signal. Engine idle low and rough and hesitates bad at around 2500-3000 rpm. If I disconnect the TPS it doesn't have any issue other than high idle that surges. TPS is new. Swapped ECU to confirm issue and same results. Cut what seemed to be bad signal wire and re pinned with same issue?! Could it be TPS calibration ?! This is cable and not motorized. Help!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 32drewsalazar (Feb 20, 2018)

You could have a frayed or shorted a wire somewhere further up the wiring harness or at the harness pigtail or sensor pigtail.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

I had the same problem with new tps and vag com measures no signal and went through the same exact procedure you did and I finally swapped the MAF sensor and bam fixed it! 185k on this motor and a year of this issue. I would at the very least get a known good MAF and test this known issue!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

